# extended choke for benneli nova?



## ryckmanm (Sep 7, 2009)

i bought a patternmaster extended choke for my nova today, shot it at 40 yards and then i switched to my modified choke. there wasnt really a change.. has anybody had experience on this choke with a nova?
thanks,
mason


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

I shoot one in my Nova and it really tightens my groups up.


----------



## ryckmanm (Sep 7, 2009)

would it matter what kind of shell i am shooting out of it?
mason


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

ryckmanm said:


> would it matter what kind of shell i am shooting out of it?
> mason


It depends.

What type of shell did you shoot out of it. (length, brand, and shot size.)


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

ryckmanm said:


> would it matter what kind of shell i am shooting out of it?
> mason


Yes. you will need to run several different loads through your chokes to determine what load looks the best to you.


----------



## bjr86 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a patternmaster lr on my nova and to say the least I was less than impressed.... probably wouldn't be able to committ suicide with it. Tried several different load/shot combinations and nothing seemed to be where I wanted it...don't remember my best pellet count off the top of my head but they were all pittifull. Do yourself a favor, sell the patternmaster and go with a drake killer.


----------

